# Sikh Bodies To Apprise PM On Issues To Insult Of Sikh Gurus And Deraism In Punjab



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 11, 2009)

source: PunjabNewsline.com - Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism in Punjab

<table class="contentpaneopen"><tbody><tr><td class="contentheading" width="100%">*Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues*
*related to insult of Sikh Gurus *
*and Deraism in Punjab* 


</td><td class="buttonheading" width="100%" align="right">
</td><td class="buttonheading" width="100%" align="right">
</td></tr></tbody></table><table class="contentpaneopen"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" width="70%" align="left" valign="top">Punjab Newsline Network </td></tr><tr><td class="createdate" colspan="2" valign="top">Friday, 11 December 2009 


</td></tr><tr><td colspan="2" valign="top"><script language="javascript"><!--google_ad_client = "pub-0261932740446176";google_alternate_ad_url = "http://www.punjabnewsline.com/mambots/content/google_adsense_script.html";google_ad_width = 336; google_ad_height = 280; google_ad_format = "336x280_as"; google_ad_channel = "1066751476"; google_ad_type = "image"; google_color_border = "FFFF88"; google_color_bg = "FFFFCC"; google_color_link = "000066"; google_color_url = "222222"; google_color_text = "222222"; //--> </script><script language="javascript" src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js"></script>
<script>google_protectAndRun("ads_core.google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</script><!-- end of google ads -->
BATHINDA: To express concern over failure of the Punjab government in checking incidents like insult of Sikh gurus and ‘gurbani’, murder of Sikhs, spread of Deraism in Punjab, deputation of the Sant Samaj, the Damdami Taksal and various Sikh organisations will meet Prime Minister Manmohan Singh.

Former Jathedar of Sri Akal Takht Sahib Bhai Jasbir Singh Rode said the deputation would meet the PM on the latter’s convenience to air their grievance at the Central level. He said they would tell the PM that if such incidents continued to occur in the state, the peaceful atmosphere of the state might vitiate.

Bhai Jasbir Singh also said a meeting of the Damdami Taksal, the Sant Samaj and Sikh bodies would be held at Gurdwara Gurdarshan Parkash at Chowk Mehta, the headquarter of the Damdami Taksal, on December 12 to chalk out an action plan for checking Gurudam, Deraism and discussing other Sikh issues. He also appealed to all Sikh organisations to participate in the meeting.

Bhai Jasbir Singh alleged that the Akal Takht system was being destroyed by the SGPC by way of misusing powers while taking decisions. He also alleged that Punjab chief minister Parkash Singh Badal and president of the SAD Sukhbir Singh Badal were responsible for the recent Ludhiana incident, in which one Sikh had died.

He claimed that they had informed the SAD president four days before that if Guru Ashutosh’s Ludhiana programme was organised it could have serious ramifications. He also alleged that the Ludhiana programme had been allowed just to please a BJP leader. 

Bhai Jasbir Singh admitted that Deraism had been spreading due to the failure of Sikh institutions like the SGPC.

</td></tr></tbody></table>

<script src="http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net/pagead/test_domain.js"></script><script src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/render_ads.js"></script><script>google_protectAndRun("render_ads.js::google_render_ad", google_handleError, google_render_ad);</script><iframe marginheight="0" src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/ads?format=undefinedxundefined&output=html&lmt=1260540316&ea=0&flash=10.0.32.18&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sikhphilosophy.net%2Fnewthread.php%3Fdo%3Dpostthread%26f%3D25&dt=1260540316186&correlator=1260540316233&dblk=1&frm=0&ga_vid=79731334.1257954920&ga_sid=1260538469&ga_hid=62810922&ga_fc=1&u_tz=-480&u_his=74&u_java=1&u_h=600&u_w=800&u_ah=572&u_aw=800&u_cd=32&u_nplug=0&u_nmime=0&biw=773&bih=432&ifk=4176742851&fu=0&ifi=1&dtd=78" allowtransparency="" name="google_ads_frame" marginwidth="0" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*

Does anyone care to analyze this for me. Calling attention to this problem is needed. Badal and the SGPC have undermined their own mandate as far as the takhts covered by the Gurdwara Act are concerned. 

But, do I see some examples of the pot calling the kettle black? 

Or, are some lining up for some other objective of which the press is not yet aware? For example, after taking note of wide-spread dissatisfaction with Shiromani Akali Dal, some may be re-positioning themselves.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*

or is this a classic example of ...Running with the dogs..and siding with the foxes...( Hunting with the Dogs..and Running with the Foxes )
In the Ludhiana Inicdent the Dhummas and the Dhadrianwallahs were far behind...and soon after Dhumma went to PATNA SAHIB !! This is called Siasi rotian seknniah..or Make Hay while the Sun shines...All the dead and wounded belong to a new unknown organisation called the Sharomani Tatt Khalsa...and they were right there IN FRONT to face the Live bullets..none of thsoe behind suffered even a cut little finger...reminds me of the 1984 Blue Star in Harmandir Sahib..."All the VIP.s.." came out unscathed and were spirited away in army vehicles....while innocent pilgrims NEVER came out at all.. The SANT SAMAJ-DHUMMA retreated from all promises made to the shaheed's families...and thus had to go visit the wounded in the dead of NIGHT and secretly....while the Badals etc were literally Barred by the wounded from even trying to show their black faces in hospital !!


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*

How do I join the Shiromani Tat Khalsa?


----------



## Hardip Singh (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> How do I join the Shiromani Tat Khalsa?


 
You are best at SPNs helm. Why to waste your precious time on these new groups. I can assure one thing they too are political oppurnistics as they want ther group to be recoganised by the people in the upcoming elections of SGPC and nothing else. I am 100% on this.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*

Correct Jios..we here at SPN have our very own speciality and opportunity to serve the True interests of the Guru Khalsa Panth/SGGS in the best way we know how...disseminate the TRUTH always without fear or favour. We are a very important part of the Media for a lot of innocent minds who would otherwise be misled by the Pathetic Forces !!
Its true that a lot of "mushrooms" spring up in the forest just after a rain shower !! in this case the Rain shower is the upcoming sgpc elections...and the "mushrooms" are already up !!:happysingh::happykaur::happykaur::happysingh:


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*



Hardip Singh said:


> You are best at SPNs helm. Why to waste your precious time on these new groups. I can assure one thing they too are political oppurnistics as they want ther group to be recoganised by the people in the upcoming elections of SGPC and nothing else. I am 100% on this.



You are being kind to me. Many thanks. But don' t forget  all the others who have taught me so much beyond my ability to repay them. 

OK - I won't join up because your are probably right about the elections. Just that sometimes these stories make me feel so helpless. Sat Nam, Hardip Singh ji. Your wisdom is sounding loud and clear. :happykaur: I will take note.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Correct Jios..we here at SPN have our very own speciality and opportunity to serve the True interests of the Guru Khalsa Panth/SGGS in the best way we know how...disseminate the TRUTH always without fear or favour. We are a very important part of the Media for a lot of innocent minds who would otherwise be misled by the Pathetic Forces !!
> Its true that a lot of "mushrooms" spring up in the forest just after a rain shower !! in this case the Rain shower is the upcoming sgpc elections...and the "mushrooms" are already up !!:happysingh::happykaur::happykaur::happysingh:



So Gyani ji -- "mushrooms" -- I will be cautious. You make the most "seasoned" reply. We are good at what we do. It would only be right to do that because we can do it without fear or favor.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*

Hindu organisations like bajrang dal and rss pay you if you become their member and go out in their rallies most of their protesters and the thugs are hired with money at top mind games


----------



## AusDesi (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Sikh bodies to apprise PM on issues related to insult of Sikh Gurus and Deraism i*



Sikh royalist said:


> Hindu organisations like bajrang dal and rss pay you if you become their member and go out in their rallies most of their protesters and the thugs are hired with money at top mind games



Not that I know of but even if they do thats because they're a political organisations not a religious one even though they will claim to be. Bajrang dal are just the demolition arm of RSS.


----------



## harbansj24 (Dec 13, 2009)

None of our Gurus taught us to directly use defamatory or abusive language against any faith, organisation or even person. By their example they taught us how to only point out the wrong practices or actions being followed by a group or a person.

Can we not at least try to emulate their examples?


----------



## roopsidhu (Aug 1, 2010)

SSA,
Sikh bodies going to apprise PM = congress I ? By the way,is sant samaj against deraism or pro ? Lot need to be investigated by real sikhs.
Roopsidhu


----------



## dalbirk (Aug 2, 2010)

Roop Sidhu Ji ,
       Well said SANT SAMAJ - DERAISM ( Most Anti Sikh Rehat maryada group ) going to Congress to stop DERAISM is just like the alcohal shops asking for imposition of prohibtion .


----------

